# Any one try a Simon & Patrick Woodland pro spruce ?



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I'm thinking about upgrading my Yamaha FG700s for a soild wood acoustic & this S&P Woodland is in my price range ,Has anyone tried one or own one ?
:smile-new:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Any one try a Simon &amp; Patrick Woodland pro spruce ?*

I tried one at the store here in St. Catharines a year of so ago. Beautiful guitar. I used to own an S & P Cedar 6. It was my first guitar, picked out for me by a very nice Newfie musician that was working in Brampton, ON at the time. That was nice but the Woodland Pro was nicer yet (in tone) IMHO.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> I tried one at the store here in St. Catharines a year of so ago. Beautiful guitar. I used to own an S & P Cedar 6. That was nice but the Woodland Pro was nicer yet (in tone) IMHO.


I have seen some decent deals for them on Kijiji from time to time.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Any one try a Simon &amp; Patrick Woodland pro spruce ?*

S&P acoustics are great. 

I got a used S&P Pro Mahogany years ago for $450, and it's great.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Any one try a Simon &amp; Patrick Woodland pro spruce ?*

Awesome ................
I was searching for best bang for the buck solid to & back & sides guitar & the S & P along with a few more came up .
I'm also considering the Epiphone Texan or masterbuilt 
Isn't the S & P woodland pro built in Canada ?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Any one try a Simon &amp; Patrick Woodland pro spruce ?*

the woodland pros are gorgeous. i have a lower model S&P. it does what i need. havent really had the itch to upgrade.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Any one try a Simon &amp; Patrick Woodland pro spruce ?*



copperhead said:


> Awesome ................
> I was searching for best bang for the buck solid to & back & sides guitar & the S & P along with a few more came up .
> I'm also considering the Epiphone Texan or masterbuilt
> Isn't the S & P woodland pro built in Canada ?


Yes, they are part of the Godin family of guitars built in Quebec.

www.godinguitars.com


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Any one try a Simon &amp; Patrick Woodland pro spruce ?*

I've played a few .

I don't own one but if I was looking for a guitar like that I would buy one .


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Any one try a Simon &amp; Patrick Woodland pro spruce ?*

I have an S&P showcase which I love. I have had some minor issues with the electronics (easy fixes, under $30 each time) and the tuners have worn prematurely (though, to be fair, I do a LOT of tuning). Aside from that, it is a great sounding, well built instrument which I would put up against some bigger brands at twice the price.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Any one try a Simon &amp; Patrick Woodland pro spruce ?*

I have a Woodland Pro 12 Spruce. I like it lots.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Any one try a Simon &amp; Patrick Woodland pro spruce ?*

Guys ......Keep em coming 
The more I dig the more I Want the S & P


----------

